# buying holiday home



## sharkbait (Apr 14, 2010)

hello everyone, new user here.
we are looking to buy a investment property in orlando, does anyone have any usefull info, websites or help that could assist us in getting started.
help with taxes, extra costs with mortagaes different than a uk mortgage.
much appreciated


----------

